# Haggis



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2015)

Haggis 4 T ! Carrots & Turnip


----------



## KateR (Jan 25, 2015)

Wonderful We have one in the freezer.


----------



## Riri (Jan 25, 2015)

Fab. Our McSweens arrived this week. As my husband is a Scot he's a bit of a purist on which ones he likes! I dint mind but I must admit I bough one from Lidl's last year and it was awful.


----------



## topcat123 (Jan 25, 2015)

mmm i love haggis


----------



## Copepod (Jan 25, 2015)

Haggis, tatties & neeps tomorrow, as lodger is getting home later tonight, and I'm too tired after not much sleep on Fri and working 12 noon Sat to 1pm, with just 2 hours off to sleep. Expecting to buy a reduced price haggis when Burns Night has passed.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 25, 2015)

How bizarre! I have just this minute cooked up myself some haggis, turnip & potato with peas (not sure that peas are traditional, but I also wanted something green!).

It will provide me with some very welcome 'ready meals' over the next three days.

Yum!

Andy 

p.s. I didn't realise it was Burns night!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 25, 2015)

I had haggis with my breakfast this morning. Hubby and daughter don't like it so we never get to celebrate Burns Night. I love haggis, when we were up in Ullapool I had haggis every day with breakfast.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2015)

Have been to Ullapool lots of times on Bike Cat. The camp site is 8ft away from beach !  Ferries to Outer Hebs


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 27, 2015)

I had mine with carrot and neep mash too. I love it. Ullapool's a lovely spot, I haven't been lately but used to camp up there regularly.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 27, 2015)

Operation Haggis was successful - I bought one reduced from £2.50 to £2.00 on way back from Peak District on Monday; lodger brought back some home grown potatoes from Edinburgh and bought a swede on his way back from work. Had a nightcap of whisky alone.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunday Lunch as well


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2015)

I live in Glasgow but fell in love with Ullapool after a weekend there last Easter. I'm desperate to get back there sometime hopefully. Then I can have haggis for brekkie again.


----------

